# 1953 Ford jubilee oil plug



## Oldman11 (Jul 20, 2018)

how do I go about getting the oil plug out to change oil. Somebody has rounded the plug I cannot even get a pipe wrench on it. I’ve tryed just about everything short of dwelling it out. It’s the big plug. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Welcome to the tractor forum. Do you own a Dremel or a good flat file? 1st try: I would try carefully cleaning up the flats and then use a 6 point socket on a breaker bar (or impact wrench if you have it)Righty tighty, Lefty loosey. You might try just a bump left first as sometimes this will help break a bond. It should be 1 1/4 inch size (at least my 2000 is). If you break it loose, order a used or new one. You will need a new gasket under the "new" one.


----------



## Oldman11 (Jul 20, 2018)

The plug is too far gone even a pipe wrench will not hold. I’m thinking about drilling throug the plug and putting a pipe plug in. This problem is double on me as I have a case 450-c dozer that somebody has brazed the oil pan plug shut. Stupid is all I can think of.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Ok 2nd choice: get an "easy out" of a hefty size. Looks like you ran into some of the repairs done by my "Mr Feckless" I strongly hope you will make a proper repair. Certainly a useful lesson in using the right tools.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes I know a set of easy outs is gonna set you back, but sounds like you're gonna need em.


----------



## Oldman11 (Jul 20, 2018)

The nut on the oil plug is completely rounded off,why would somebody do this? I’m waiting on a new water pump so I’ll have some time to ficture it out. I think I bought this from a man that only had a set of pliers and not a good set at that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

It's the "good enough" syndrome. You want a laugh, look at my thread: https://www.tractorforum.com/thread...es-on-3-cylinder-ford-2000.36371/#post-258327


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Oldman11 said:


> The nut on the oil plug is completely rounded off,why would somebody do this? I’m waiting on a new water pump so I’ll have some time to ficture it out. I think I bought this from a man that only had a set of pliers and not a good set at that.


Get or borrow a set of reverse grab sockets, designed for removing nuts, bolts, plugs that have been rounded off. PJ


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I sometimes use a big vice grip and big cheater pipe on it to get things like that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

How ever you get it out, replace it with a new plug. Please do not jury rig something.


----------



## MAW (Dec 12, 2020)

Oldman11 said:


> The plug is too far gone even a pipe wrench will not hold. I’m thinking about drilling throug the plug and putting a pipe plug in. This problem is double on me as I have a case 450-c dozer that somebody has brazed the oil pan plug shut. Stupid is all I can think of.


----------



## MAW (Dec 12, 2020)

Tack weld a nut to it.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

You will definately need a new plug. The older tractors have stuck plugs from dirt or paint in the seal area. Clean entire outside of plug with powered wire brush, weld a 5/8 or 3/4 nut to what is left. The welding heat will help break it loose. Bump it with an air wrench and it will come right out. Mine was the same way when I got the NAA, as well as the oil filter bolt. Had to do the same with that using 1/2 inch nut. You Cannot Fix Stupid.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Go to Yesterdays Tractor and look up the oil plug for the NAA. They have a very good photo of the plug and you will see why it has to be replaced. Cost is $12.95. There is no reason for anyone to completely round off the head of the drain plug. All it takes is cleaning the excess paint and crud off the contact area. When removing these large plugs, I give a gentle tap clockwise (tighten) to loosen the crud bond, then counterclockwise to remove the plug. You will see by the photos that it is much more than a pipe plug. You really do not need to put an air wrench on the square head bolts, but the wrench needs to be a tight fit on the flats to prevent damage. Many vehicles have had the oil pan drain plug stripped by overtightening or use of an unregulated air wrench.

Dad had a 1990 Mercury v-8 that had 2 drain plugs due to the shape of the oil pan over the front axle. An Instant Oil Change employee managed to strip both plugs by using an unregulated 850 ft lb air wrench . I replaced the oil pan for Dad. Had to loosen everything up, jack the motor up 8" to remove old pan and install new. Took 8 hours plus $160 in parts to try to fix a Stupid. There was absolutely no reason to use an air wrench to install an oil drain plug. Never went to that place again and now they are closed. Good Riddenence.


----------



## MGerdau (May 16, 2021)

Well, I have the same problem. I can barely tell that the bolt head was a square bolt head, however, someone completely rounded the head. I like the solution of welding a nut onto the bolt head and then replacing the plug. Thanks for the idea! Although, I have never heard about the reverse grab sockets; I may have to buy a set just to have around.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I always have trouble with the nut welding. It never works the first time. That is, of course, because I am not a welder. Therefore I changed the tactics:

I take a strip of scrap sheet metal, drill a suitable hole in it, place it over the head (or stud) and weld away. That way I can build a strong weld with a large fillet and good penetration.

After welding I use the strip as a handle to twist away the bolt. When it is lose the handle can be bent upwards to avoid other restricting parts. It works very well on stuck brake bleeder valves.


----------



## MGerdau (May 16, 2021)

Hacke said:


> I always have trouble with the nut welding. It never works the first time. That is, of course, because I am not a welder. Therefore I changed the tactics:
> 
> I take a strip of scrap sheet metal, drill a suitable hole in it, place it over the head (or stud) and weld away. That way I can build a strong weld with a large fillet and good penetration.
> 
> After welding I use the strip as a handle to twist away the bolt. When it is lose the handle can be bent upwards to avoid other restricting parts. It works very well on stuck brake bleeder valves.


It took me three times to get enough penetration into the plug, I was a little scared I would get it too hot. Now, I'm ordering a new one from Yesterday's Tractor. I don't know why the plug and the oil filter didn't leak; they didn't have any gaskets.


----------

